# Magic Salt 50lb Bags Cheap!



## studebaker48 (Sep 4, 2009)

I have 43 pallets of 50lb bags of Magic Salt an 1,500 gallons I need to get rid of. this is real magic salt . Had a customer back out. Will deliver product myself and will cost $8.00- $9.00 a bag (49 bags a pallet)

liquid is 2.10 a gallon delivered (550 gallon min)

8 pallet min

www.magicsalt.info is the website

thanks for the help!

[email protected]


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

$5 a bag and I will take some 8 pallets off your hands?


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Second that here as well, but I might be willing to take 15 pallets or so.


----------



## studebaker48 (Sep 4, 2009)

i paid 12 a bag in feb. thanks for the offer i will have to see if someone will do atleast eight. Thanks Agian!


----------

